# Ice building up in the bottom of the freezer in layers



## lyleogle (Nov 7, 2010)

I have a TPS24BPDA BS . A while back I had layers of ice building up on the bottom of the freezer. I turned off all water but it still persists. Would this be due to a clogged drain line? It appears to be coming from the right rear back bottom corner.

Any thoughts?

Thanks

Lyle


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

defrost drain either froze over and or plugged


----------



## lyleogle (Nov 7, 2010)

That is what I thought just some needed re-assurance. Do you know the easiest way to get to it?

Thanks,

Lyle


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

remove the back cover in the freezer section, probably held in with 2 screws and a couple of tabs, get the wifes hair dryer and melt all the ice. you should be able to see the drain tube opening in the bottom of the drain trough, make sure it is clean and free of ice and gunk or you'll have the same problem in a few weeks.


----------



## hoz49 (Nov 6, 2010)

There's lots of info about this on the net. It's a regular problem with "Frigidaire" models. BTW a turkey baster and hot water helps to defrost the line. 

Once you get the plastic off (I had to remove the bottom first, then the back. You will see a sheet metal pan under the coil. This pan freezes up and the water from the auto defroster flows into the freezer or often into the lower refrigerator. 

There's a home fix to keep it from freezing again: wrap apiece of snaked 12 ga wire through the pan and up to the defrost coil on each end. The extra heat keeps the pan defrosted.

http://www.fixya.com/support/t150729-water_leaking_inside_refrigerator
http://repair2000.com/leak.html


----------



## lyleogle (Nov 7, 2010)

guys thanks for the info for sure. I am getting ready to get into it. Wife is out of town so we will have no disturbances.

Thanks again!

Lyle


----------



## lyleogle (Nov 7, 2010)

it is unclogged but the compressor does not run . any ideas. I am going to disassemble again and check


----------



## lyleogle (Nov 7, 2010)

it eventually fired up. I assume it was in a cycle or figuring out in life where it was. Freezer down to 43 and dropping .

Thanks for everyone's help. Have a good weekend.

Lyle


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

lyleogle said:


> it eventually fired up. I assume it was in a cycle or figuring out in life where it was. le


Most self defrosting refrigerators and freezers have a timer activated defrost cycle where the compressor is powered off for perhaps an hour. There may or may not be a screwdriver adjustment to manually advance the timer out of the defrost interval. It is possible for this adjustment to be on the rear so you have to move the fridge out from the wall to do the adjustment.


----------

